# The Eldar knew and/or fought against Horus?



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I found this on Lexicanum, it's a quote from the Eldar. I know that it isn't gospel truth but I thought the Eldar weren't encountered but the Imperium until after the HH

"Make no mistake, Human. We do not fight for your Emperor. We fight against Horus."

Any explanations, because I'm a bit confused! Thanks guys:victory:


----------



## claenn (Mar 14, 2010)

The Eldar fight against the Chaos and Horus was part of it.

Eldrad Ulthran, for instance, warned Fulgrim that Horus will be a traitor: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Eldrad_Ulthran


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no, they met them during. 
An example of this is Fulgrim (The book) and 
*spoiler warnings*
When Fulgrim's legion encountered a series of maiden world, they went to them and discovered that they were in fact worlds that the eldar were "growing" so they could go live there. They met the leader of the craftworld that was overseeing the, (the name escapes me), but they talked until the eldar realized that Slaanesh had corrupted the legion. Also, there's mention of the battle of "Murder" where the Emperor's children also fought with the Luna Wolves and the Blood angels against them. They said about how the fighting was terrible because for example, the Wraithlords could attack without warning because you didn't hear them coming. Another point I found particularly entertaining was the fact a Luna Wolf had garroted an eldar using barbed wire he found. If that's not meeting prior to the end of the Hersey, then I don't know what is


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

eldar were encountered long before the HH. farseers talked to primarchs eldrad ulthuan even has a meeting with one of them. the Eldar are chaos eldest enemy and fights them where every they are. In Horus rising the luna wolves encounter a human civilisation which had been tutored by the eldar. 

One of the traitor legions turned because of what the eldar told them, though i can't remember if it was the alpha legion or night lords. Think it was the AL but don't quote me on that


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

It was the Alpha legion but it wasnt the Eldar who told them, it was an extinct race called the Kabel.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> I found this on Lexicanum, it's a quote from the Eldar. I know that it isn't gospel truth but I thought the Eldar weren't encountered but the Imperium until after the HH


When Humanity spread out from Terra and began colonising and conquering (during the Age of Terra/Dark Age of Technology) large parts of the galaxy - the Eldar Empire co-existed with these Human Federations and were the dominant force in the galaxy. Therefore it is safe to assume that Humans made contact with the Eldar thousands of years prior to the Heresy.



Deus Mortis said:


> "Make no mistake, Human. We do not fight for your Emperor. We fight against Horus."
> 
> Any explanations, because I'm a bit confused! Thanks guys:victory:


All that means is that they fight against Chaos, but not for the Emperor/on the side of the Imperials. 



Barnster said:


> One of the traitor legions turned because of what the eldar told them, though i can't remember if it was the alpha legion or night lords. Think it was the AL but don't quote me on that


It wasn't the Eldar, it was the 'Cabal' - a coalition of Xenos Races, united with the purpose of combating Choas.

It was the Alpha Legion who you refer to, but we still are not sure and have no conclusive evidence as to why they turned.



Captain Stillios said:


> it was an extinct race called the Kabel.


What makes you think they are extinct?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> It was the Alpha legion but it wasnt the Eldar who told them, it was an extinct race called the Kabel.


It wasn't a particular race. If you can remember, it was a group made up of several races.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cabal

The Cabal was a cabal.


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

hailene said:


> The Cabal was a cabal.


Indeed it was


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

I always thought that the Cabal were Eldar.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

polynike said:


> I always thought that the Cabal were Eldar.


Nope, they were a mix of intelligent alien species, all of which I believe could foresee the future. The leader of the group was Eldar though.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

polynike said:


> I always thought that the Cabal were Eldar.


As Malus said, no they weren't. I believe one member of the Cabal we seen in _Legion_ was an Eldar though, an Autarch to be precise.


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It was the Alpha Legion who you refer to, but we still are not sure and have no conclusive evidence as to why they turned.


I think Legion identified pretty clearly exactly why Alpha Legion turned against the emperor. It was to ultimately save the galaxy from thousands of years of carnage and death with a corpse emperor and chaos running rampant in the galaxy. They saw form the Kabal that the only way to save mankind was to help Horus succeed.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

magnus962 said:


> I think Legion identified pretty clearly exactly why Alpha Legion turned against the emperor. It was to ultimately save the galaxy from thousands of years of carnage and death with a corpse emperor and chaos running rampant in the galaxy. They saw form the Kabal that the only way to save mankind was to help Horus succeed.


Yes thank you, im well aware of the book _implies_! 

If you read the last few chapters again, you'll see that no where is it stated that the Alpha Legion actually comply with the Cabal's wishes. All we know is that they ultimately join Horus, that secrecy is their greatest weapon (as noted by Omegon following the viewing of Acuity), that they percieve themselves as utterly loyal to the Emperor, and they like to be the manipulators - the ones in control of a situation.


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

When you put it that way I think I understand your meaning alot better. I suppose there is more to their story than we as yet know... Thank you.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course there was an Eldar in charge of the Cabal. There's an eldar in charge of everything.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

An Eldar Autarch was Jon's handler, a member of the Kabal's Council but unlikely to be the leader. In an Alliance of races I doubt there would be a single race appointed as the leader.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Sure there would. I'm not saying he or she would neccesary tell the others, but there would be someone running the whole shibang. Someone Eldar.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

meh.. in the "Legion" book the Alpha legion come across like a large ship (in the shape of a bowl) if im not mistaken and thats where Alpharius saw the whole Heresy, i always thought the ship was like a craftworld or something smaller...


----------



## nivik (Mar 16, 2010)

i think that horus fell in love with an eldar...


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Eldar saw horus as a guy who would do alot of harm to them if he would succeed, so they tried to stop the heretics, pretty much it.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Of course there was an Eldar in charge of the Cabal. There's an eldar in charge of everything.


What everything? That explains so damn much!


----------

